# Berkley Gulp Saltwater



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with these this year.

Few years ago i killed the kingfish with the Berkley bloodworm but haven't landed a thing.

Also tried the clam, but havent heard from a single person that said it worked.

all the reviews i read come from other parts of the country. just wondering if anyone has has any luck, lately, out of NJ.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gulp*

I had good luck with the blood worm last year as well I think alot has to do with the water temp. I have use the shrimp, squid, shiners, and crabs with varied success.


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

I have caught lots of trout and red's on the shrimp.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

IMO Gulp! fish catching claim are outrageous and the product is very over priced. Im sure there are people who had great success with it but I myself have invested about 100 bucks on various types of Gulp! with limited to no success. Could be that I seem to always be at the wrong place at the wrong time when I fish.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

i was not a firm believer at first, but has become basically the only bait i use when i go fishing now. i usually target flounder, trout, stripers, etc. and have found myself buying many qt containers of the 4" mullet. my favorite colors are white, pink, chartreuse. pogies, shrimp work good too. throw it on a jig head and go to work. there has been many many times i go to a pier and nobody is catching, but they are deadsticking bait, i or someone i am with throws a gulp out and lands a fish 1st cast, and usually right in front of the person deadsticking.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I've had good success with Gulp blood worms on kingfish. Their more durable than real bloods so the $7 package last a long time. I can usually get bloods to last for a couple of weeks by keeping them in the fridge, so for 11 or 12 bucks I can fish 3 weekends, for 7 bucks the Gulp worms last almost the whole summer!


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Sat next to two fellow fisherman two weekends ago, i used the Berkley Blood worm and they used real bloodworms.

Casting in the same exact area, i caught none and they caught over a dozen kingies.

i then switched to Fish Bites and caught one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Surf, try this next time. When using the Gulp, leave it in the package but let the sun get to it. I have found that when the Gulp gets warm it intensifies the scent. Just don't let it dry out.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Thanks i'll give it a shot, i've also come under the conclusion that it only works when the water is warm.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Surf City, I'm from PA too where in PA are you from??


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Sent you an IM.

No luck with the Berkley this year. for me it is a fish-bites summer.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Berkeley saltwater gulp = fish crack


----------



## DJ Jaws (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the bloodoworms for kingfish, they work about the same, and are more resilient than the worms. How many times do you get to catcha a fish with a worm, throw it back out and catch another fish?? I've had very limited success with other Gulps, but I do like the bloodworms.


----------

